# Person mit Haaren freistellen?



## sp1313 (21. November 2003)

Hallo Tutorial-Gemeinde,

ich möchte ein Bild von einer Person freistellen. Das Problem sind nur die Haara die ab und zu in den Hintergrund stehen. Hab zwar eine Anleitung in einem Buch aber dort kapier ich nicht wie die vorgehen.

Es muss also irgendeine Möglichkeit geben die Haara auch relativ genau auszuschneiden. Irgendwie mit Masken steht in dem Buch.

Kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand helfen und mir eine Anleitung geben?

Besten Dank
sp1313


----------



## ayin (21. November 2003)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php 

evtl hilft dir dieser Link weiter


----------



## Mark (21. November 2003)

Hi!

Leider nicht immer wirklich brauchbar, aber für einzelne Bereiche manchmal ganz praktisch und garnicht sooo schlecht: *Filter / Extract*


----------



## kirchel (21. November 2003)

Hi, 
Also es kommt natürlich immer auf das Freizustellende Bild an welche  Methode die "beste" ist.  Bei Haaren nim ich immer die Farbereichauswahl, damit geht es recht gut, aber auch nur wenn zwischen  den Haar und dem Hintergrund der Kontrast groß genug ist.  >> Auswahl>>Farbereichauswahl
Einfach etwas mit der Toleranz rumspielen. Wenn du glaubs das beste Ergebnis erreicht zu haben kannst du deine Auswahl noch ein wenig im  Maskierungsmodus bearbeiten.

mfg

Kirchel


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2003)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den Link von ayin angeguckt, aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/replacebg.html


----------



## ephiance (23. November 2003)

wir wärs mit ebene duplizieren shortcuts lernen und loslegen 
unter zuhilfenahme der lupe, der hand und des radiergummis kommst du mit ein bisschen feingefühl sehr schnell zu deinem ergebnis^^


----------



## BSE Royal (24. November 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe heute auf meiner Seite eine neue PDF Schulung zu Photoshop veröffentlicht (Erweiterte Techniken mit Photoshop), auf der ich eine weitere Variante Beschreibe, wie man Haare schön freistellen kann.
Du findest das Dokument auf http://www.photozauber.de im Bereich Praxis:Schulungen.

Evtl. fällt es dir damit leichter als mit den bisher genannten.
Nur als Anregung.

Gruß, BSE!


----------

